# Angeln rund um Breskens....



## Valdez (7. April 2010)

Guten Abend.
Ich bin noch ganz frisch hier und eine Vorstellung meiner Seits wird sicherlich noch folgen.
Doch der Grund warum ich gerade heute Abend hier schreibe ist folgender, ich fahre ganz spontan (vor 60 min beschlossen) morgen nach Groede bzw. Breskens.(Strandcamping Groede)
Nun wollte ich euch fragen, wer mir da Tipps zum Angeln geben kann...(also Wo^^). Außerdem würde mich interessieren wo ich denn den Vispass bekommen kann (klar beim Verein und Angelgeschäften, aber wo ist z.b. in der Nähe ein Angelgeschäft?)
Ich erhoffe mir, dass vll. jemand genau in der Ecke schon unterwegs war und mir vielleicht freunlicher weise berichten kann, wo ich dort mit dem Vispass angeln darf. Da ich nicht ein "fitzelchen" Niederländisch verstehe und ich noch keine Lijst van Viswateren für die Region in Deutsch gesehen habe...#d
Mich interessiert gerade "Zwarte Gat" "Zwartegatsche Kreek" und "Zoete Kreek" (leicht zu finden wenn man nach Groede bei Google Maps sucht....)

Ich bin für jeden noch so kleinen Tipp dankbar, da ich nicht all zu lange da bin und ich nicht einen ganzen Tag damit "verplämpern" möchte, den Vispass zu bekommen....(will aber den großen haben, da ich da jetzt öfters hinkomme...)


Schönen Abend wünsche ich noch und vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit....


----------



## Mack (7. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln rund um Breskens....*

Nabend Valdez
In Zwarte Gat  habe ich schon öfters geangelt, es sind meist nur Karpfen drin, auf Raubfisch habe ich dort noch keinen Erfolg gehabt, es ist sowie so Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander momentan.
Zu dem Vispass an diesem Gewässer frage an der Info von dem Campinplatz nach, die können dir weiter helfen.
Im Hafenbecken von Breskens kannst du noch auf Aal gehen.
Ansonsten kann ich zu den dir beschriebenen Gewässern keine Auskunft geben.
Viel Erfolg und schönen Urlaub

Gruß Mack


----------



## Valdez (7. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln rund um Breskens....*

Hey Danke, das ist doch schonmal super...


----------



## Nonfermale (12. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln rund um Breskens....*

Die Nordsee betreffend:

Die niederländischen Küstengebiete sind beliebte Ferienziele für viele Angler aus Deutschland. Für diese Gebiete benötigt man keinen VISpas. Für den im Verein organisierten Meeresangler gibt es den ZeeVISpas. Dieses bedeutet aber nicht, dass die Dokumentenpflicht für das Meeresangeln in den Niederlanden Vorschrift ist. Im Gegenteil - hiermit unterstützt man die Verbände und man darf damit an (inter)nationalen Wettangeln im Meer teilnehmen.


----------



## kleinerdorsch (12. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln rund um Breskens....*

Hallo, bin mir zwar nicht 100%tig sicher aber ich meine, der Aal wäre in Holland ganzjährig gesperrt.

Gruß kleinerdorsch


----------

